# Finished the sample and buying the book? Check location number first!



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

To quickly pick up reading in the complete book from the point left off in the sample, note the last location number at the sample end. That way, when the full book is displayed, you can quickly access "go to location number' from the menu, type in that location number and resume reading without a frustrating page-by-page search to find your place.


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does that apply when the font you're using is a different size as the location numbers differ depending on the font size don't they?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fred3 said:


> Does that apply when the font you're using is a different size as the location numbers differ depending on the font size don't they?


Nope. That''s the whole point of the location numbers. You're at the same place in the book no matter what size font you read in. I use font size 1 so the book might be 200 'pages'. With font 3 it might only be 125. But Chapter 3 will always be at location number X. I think it's a pretty elegant solution to what would otherwise be a problem. What I"m trying to work out . . .and just haven't done the math yet . . .is how many words/characters there are per 'location'.

Ann


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.  I've been wishing you could just buy the "rest" of the book to add on to your sample.  That way you could keep your location, and not have to delete the sample later.  Maybe in v2 . . .


----------

